# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Westland 3gun comp.

## R93

After the debarcal and cancellation of the South Island shoot, the club has decided to host an event in its place on the 16-17 July. 

There will be an entry form that I will post up when I get it.

Pretty low key, but pretty sure stages that were to be in the south island event will be shot.

Hope some of you can attend and have an enjoyable weekend.
The rain, sandflies and even myself are looking forward to meeting you😆

Will post up more info as I get it.

You are welcome to shoot all stages or just ones you want if you are not tooled up for all of them.

We intend to run the South Island event later in the year with the section directors approval. We just need to sort a few things and I will inform you all with dates etc as soon as they come to hand.

Again apologies to those that were travelling from afar to attend the PNZ listed event in July. 
The cancellation was the right decision and out of our hands but we intend to put on a great shoot when we sort it out.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Will be keen, but seeing as so many of our member are fed up from the cancellation it might be a bit harder having to come down alone. Will see how it fits

----------


## R93

Entry form for Westland 3gun.
Hope some of you can make it.
It would be good to meet some more forum members that are keen shooters. Everyone I have met off this forum has been a good bastard........so far.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/575bfe76...oot%202016.pdf



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

> Everyone I have met off this forum has been a good bastard........so far.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/575bfe76...oot%202016.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 Liar. You met me....

----------


## R93

> Liar. You met me....


Good point. I will have to devise a ranking system.

But at the same time people I have met had to put up with me as well😆

Having a forum meet up in Oz was unique. Was almost dangerous where it was held 😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Good point. I will have to devise a ranking system.
> 
> But at the same time people I have met had to put up with me as well
> 
> Having a forum meet up in Oz was unique. Was almost dangerous where it was held 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Lol, that was a bit of a laugh. 
Will be back there in a couple of weeks for a week, so going to print the rum menu out, and start ticking them off.....  :Have A Nice Day: 


And sadly, was lined up for this shoot, but won't be here. Not happy.

----------


## gimp

I've got a SAR course that weekend.

----------


## R93

> I've got a SAR course that weekend.


Where were ya today?

We got out the jigger and shot a few stages. 
Was hilarious fun trying to get up speed down the track and get rounds away on target.
A lot of targets went un engaged due to going too fast and going past the 180😆



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Invercargill....

----------


## R93

> Invercargill....


Lame excuse😆 Gunna be around next weekend?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Nah I won't be back in Hoki til early August I reckon

----------


## R93

> Nah I won't be back in Hoki til early August I reckon


Your shadow has rusted down to the internals from lack of use😆
I swapped your Ruger for a bag of magic beans but I saved you a couple of the best ones.

I gave them a go over today mate.
Cleaned and oiled. Bill is in the mail😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Done a working B and some collective stage planning for the 3 gun in July.

We have a shit load of props and reactive targets.  @gimp believe it or not, we now have 2 repaired plate racks😆 so 3 in total.

Have 3 swingers shit loads of steel discs, poppers and a Texas star.
Stages have a lot of thought put into them and it should be an awesome shoot.

Probably the only shoot in NZ where you will get to shoot from a moving train on tracks😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

They had a stage at the Nationals in 2007 run by OPC at Patearoa shooting from the back of a moving ute

----------


## mikee

> They had a stage at the Nationals in 2007 run by OPC at Patearoa shooting from the back of a moving ute


I know I shot it clean with my 870 pump with Matt Burkett filming it  :Have A Nice Day: 

and we used to do the same thing regurlary in the Cable Bay Pistol club when I was a member there

----------


## R93

Bit more work on the comp today in between a few stages of shooting.

We are having a 10 round slug stage. Not sure what the setup will be but I have a standard shotgun, no irons or optics. One of the club members loads his own slugs and gave me a couple to try in my gun. I was going to buy a rib rear sight but after pointing the gun as normal and smacking 2 Alphas it might not be worth the bother.
Didn't think I would hit paper let alone middle it without sights.

Still keen to hear of any good rib sights if anyone uses one.

Looking forward to this shoot it should be an enjoyable couple of days.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Where is the range? Apparently there's a motel right nearby? I might start trying to convince the wife

----------


## R93

Range is a 5 min drive out of Hokitika at blue spur.
Plenty of motels in town or one walking distance away with a nice restaurant at the spur.
I would offer you both a bed myself but have a alcoholic Australian mate and his girl staying.
Hope you can come along.
You can enter on the day or pm me and I will give you the contact details for the entry.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Yep looks like I'll be down unless the weather look shit 
will have a hunt Friday on the way and stay in a hut I know of. Any game chillers in hoki in case I bag something? Could drop it at my mates in greymouth but might be too early Saturday morning

----------


## seano

Was hoping to make this event ... even planned time off work ... 
But ive received in the mail this week confirmation of my knee surgery on mon 18th July,So need to work that weekend to ensure I can have 6 weeks off post surgery ...
Oh well always next years event "Ill be there with BELLS ON"

----------


## R93

> Yep looks like I'll be down unless the weather look shit 
> will have a hunt Friday on the way and stay in a hut I know of. Any game chillers in hoki in case I bag something? Could drop it at my mates in greymouth but might be too early Saturday morning


You could have used mine but it is in bits. Won't be up and running till spring.
There are a few around I know of that will do it for a box of beer.
If you are at the shoot and have an animal I will sort it for you.
Cold enough at home to leave in the truck for a day at least anyway.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Was hoping to make this event ... even planned time off work ... 
> But ive received in the mail this week confirmation of my knee surgery on mon 18th July,So need to work that weekend to ensure I can have 6 weeks off post surgery ...
> Oh well always next years event "Ill be there with BELLS ON"


Hopefully running the proper south island event first week of Dec.
Not confirmed yet tho.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Feral1

Hey R93,

I am keen to come down with a few members from Westport to check this out on Sunday perhaps.  But I've just figured that I am on duty for my employer, so will need to be cell phone contactable.   What is mobile coverage like out at the range?  Is it solid.

Thanks

----------


## R93

> Hey R93,
> 
> I am keen to come down with a few members from Westport to check this out on Sunday perhaps.  But I've just figured that I am on duty for my employer, so will need to be cell phone contactable.   What is mobile coverage like out at the range?  Is it solid.
> 
> Thanks


I am with Vodafone and only get it at the bottom of the range.
Everyone else seems to have better reception than me but I wouldn't say it is great.
100 yrds back down the road it is perfect.
I would not trust it on the range itself to be fair.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

So whats the round count?
Ie i have none loaded and dont want to over do it (plus have to allow for kids in the car..)....... Oh and buckshot/slugs?

Cost?

And is it going to not rain?  :Have A Nice Day: 


And can i borrow your 40? Would save me reloading this week......  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> So whats the round count?
> Ie i have none loaded and dont want to over do it (plus have to allow for kids in the car..)....... Oh and buckshot/slugs?
> 
> Cost?
> 
> And is it going to not rain? 
> 
> 
> And can i borrow your 40? Would save me reloading this week......


You coming now?

150 rnds pistol and rifle. 70 rnds shotty including 10 rnd slug stage.

Think we are going to have a multigun stage on the Sunday as well for shits and giggles.

Yes you can borrow my .40 but I aint loading your ammo.

Weather looks like it will be sweet as well😆

$60 entry


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Trying, i'll be a thursday/ friday confirm.

Wont be rifle, just shoot gun and pistol.
I'll bring 400 plus pistol and a slab of shot gun then..... And a mortage worth of slugs....

Practice is something i did in 2014...... 


Now, what hotel for the sat night.....

----------


## R93

> Trying, i'll be a thursday/ friday confirm.
> 
> Wont be rifle, just shoot gun and pistol.
> I'll bring 400 plus pistol and a slab of shot gun then..... And a mortage worth of slugs....
> 
> Practice is something i did in 2014...... 
> 
> 
> Now, what hotel for the sat night.....


You can use my AR if ya want. 
We will get out for a beer no doubt so you can crash at home. You can top and tail with Fwank😆

I will drive you back to Grey on sunday.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> You can use my AR if ya want. 
> We will get out for a beer no doubt so you can crash at home. You can top and tail with Fwank
> 
> I will drive you back to Grey on sunday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Whats his missus like? Maybe i could slot in.... Hes a bit short for my likes...  :Have A Nice Day: 


If i end up coming, we'll come over on friday to grey, and i'll come down on sat, shoot, drink, sleep somewhere and drive back to grey on sun, 

Cheers for the rifle offer, i think i'll just skip that bit. Just out for a fun day....




Can i borrow your new 40 though? I have a feeling that i may need a dq, by dropping it in a mud pie  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

No. I will have to retract my initial offer.😆




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

I'm looking forward to it, haven't had any good competition for a while. Unfortunately wont be shooting 9mm major

----------


## gimp

There's no/crap Spark reception up at the Hoki range, you get it a couple of k's back towards town pretty well and the odd single bar wandering around the place but nothing solid

I'm disappointed I can't make this, but have a SAR course in Otago (and am still down in Invers also)

----------


## R93

You will be back into it soon enough mate.
Range is ready and I will keep the stage plans so we can set it up so you can shoot it when your home.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

> There's no/crap Spark reception up at the Hoki range, you get it a couple of k's back towards town pretty well and the odd single bar wandering around the place but nothing solid
> 
> I'm disappointed I can't make this, but have a SAR course in Otago (and am still down in Invers also)


SAR course? Not willing to miss a night of drinking rum and port?

----------


## Nibblet

> SAR course? Not willing to miss a night of drinking rum and port?


Thats 'argh' night  :Yarr:

----------


## specweapon

Weather forecast doesn't look great, I might have to play it by ear

----------


## R93

> Weather forecast doesn't look great, I might have to play it by ear


Sook😆

It will be sweet. SW is a few showers max.
Bit windy but will be the same for everyone.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Just found out I won't make it myself.
Stuck in fucking PNG because of their corrupt prime minister.

Flights cancelled and we have no idea for how long.
I am seriously over this place.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Was an awesome shoot with some really cool courses. Shame you missed it. Weather was great too

----------


## Rushy

> I am seriously over this place. Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Kick something.  It's a great stress release.

----------


## R93

> Was an awesome shoot with some really cool courses. Shame you missed it. Weather was great too


Great to hear. Glad you enjoyed it.
I designed 3 stages but haven't heard how they shot. Think some were changed a bit as I could not be there to tidy them up.

However I am still in butt fuck png with no idea when I will get home.

 Hot as all hell as well.
Not even getting overtime as I took a weeks leave and cancelled it, so I am on normal rate.
I can't wait to get home to the cold and burn some powder.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Kick something.  It's a great stress release.


I kicked a dog sleeping outside my accommodation this morning as I left for work. Bastard was shedding fleas into my room and I woke up with bites everywhere.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Was an awesome shoot with some really cool courses. Shame you missed it. Weather was great too


 :Useless: 

Or vids...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## specweapon

Just walked in the door so just got the gopro downloading

----------


## specweapon

Damn plate rack, another shooter took 3 shots from a .40 to drop one plate

----------


## gimp

> Just found out I won't make it myself.
> Stuck in fucking PNG because of their corrupt prime minister.
> 
> Flights cancelled and we have no idea for how long.
> I am seriously over this place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Oh bugger

----------


## R93

> Damn plate rack, another shooter took 3 shots from a .40 to drop one plate


What was your pistol stage time on the stage with the 3 swingers?

It was likely changed but I shot it in 27 sec with 4 C's
30rnd stage.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon



----------


## R93

Yeah can't download youtube here that well but it looked to have had some hard cover removed and targets moved around a bit. 
I am happy they changed it as it was the first one designed and set.




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

It was likely changed but I shot it in 27 sec with 4 C's
30rnd stage.

About 22sec from memory, I broke my holster while patching on the 2nd pistol stage so slowed down my draw for the last few stages, glad it never fell off with the pistol in though

That Texas star was good fun, was pissed off my rifle starting malfunctioning on that really long rifle stage and my shotgun didn't cycle the slugs a mate loaded me so would have hurt my overall scores

----------


## specweapon



----------


## R93

You're shooting open, minor?

Most from the club were around 15-30 secs at 10m to clear the star when we had a go.
Was hilarious watching some of them having to change mags. Great fun.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

> You're shooting open, minor?
> 
> Most from the club were around 15-30 secs at 10m to clear the star when we had a go.
> Was hilarious watching some of them having to change mags. Great fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yep Open Minor, need decent brass before I load it major and best way to get it is to shoot new ammo

----------


## Beaker

@specweapon , looking good vids and shooting. 

Whats that round thing ontop of you pistol?  :Have A Nice Day:   :Wink: 

Interesting quick stages, and a neat looking range overall.

----------


## specweapon

Compilation of the courses from the weekend, a few missing where i didn't wear the head cam

----------


## nzfubz

So sunny  :Have A Nice Day:  will definitely make it to the next one looks like fun

----------


## Rushy

Shit that looks fun.

----------


## specweapon

Weather was awesome, ammo tin came back lighter

----------


## R93

Got an email tonite saying there was a heap of problems with targets etc?
Hope it wasn't to bad.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Yeah most of the targets malfunctioned a few times, just needed thicker string without any stretch and more solid anchor points for the rigging. 
Plate rack was pretty firm on a couple of plates, when it takes 2x shotgun or 3x .40 rounds to knock a plate the top guys will call for a calibration and reshoot if they weren't happy. But plate racks always get gunked up with lead
A few guys were grateful for the malfunction reshoot though.

----------


## R93

Being a mainly CAS club it would have been great to get some advice from fellas that shoot a lot. I am sure the club took it on board.
I ordered some roles of stainless wire rope for all sorts of things. 
Dunno if they are keen on running an island event. I still want too, but am only one vote😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kscott

> Compilation of the courses from the weekend, a few missing where i didn't wear the head cam


What was the issue with the shottie - not cycling slugs ?

----------


## specweapon

> What was the issue with the shottie - not cycling slugs ?


yeah grabbed some off a mate last week and put a few through on a warm afternoon, had no trouble then but have seen inconsistency before with ADI powders and variable temperature. Was pretty cold first thing in the morning on that slug round. He loads them lighter for his pump gun but the benelli can take some hotter loads without feeling the recoil

----------


## Feral1

Hi R93 & Gimp. Thanks for the feedback and cell coverage, due to it being a bit poor and me being on duty, I did not come down for it. Would have been great to meet you, but as it turns out you where both equally unable to he there. Be great to meet some other coast based shooters. I am a relatively new shooter and keen to meet others. Interested in IPSC so would be cool to come down and watch in December and get some guidance. Regards.

----------


## R93

> Hi R93 & Gimp. Thanks for the feedback and cell coverage, due to it being a bit poor and me being on duty, I did not come down for it. Would have been great to meet you, but as it turns out you where both equally unable to he there. Be great to meet some other coast based shooters. I am a relatively new shooter and keen to meet others. Interested in IPSC so would be cool to come down and watch in December and get some guidance. Regards.


We shoot every Sunday.  You're more than welcome to attend and shoot.

Failing that I work shift work offshore. If you get time and i am in NZ give me  yell and we can go and burn some powder anytime ya like.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Feral1

Thanks R93, might take you up on that one time.  may take another buddy from up here as well.
Would be good to meet you's all

Regards

----------


## Beaker

Just remember that if you are staying down hoki way, you will be doubling the gene pool, so you may be in demand....for services.....
 :Have A Nice Day: 


Ive only been to this range once, and its bloody good. And as long as r93 is fed or feeding, he's a good bloke to.  :Have A Nice Day:  Well worth the drive down

----------


## R93

> Just remember that if you are staying down hoki way, you will be doubling the gene pool, so you may be in demand....for services.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ive only been to this range once, and its bloody good. And as long as r93 is fed or feeding, he's a good bloke to.  Well worth the drive down


You were a coaster once, Sack Rash😆
Pretty sure Westport is still on the coast as well. 
Feral starts in Greymouth and skips Hoki as it head right down past Haast.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

And still a coaster.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

